# Applets und Access



## oache (6. Jul 2005)

Hallo

kann man von einem applet aus auf eine access datenbank zugreifen?
wenn nicht kann man auf andere datenbanken zugreifen?

viele grüße
oache


----------



## Bleiglanz (7. Jul 2005)

ja, kannst du schon jdbc?

access ist ein bissl schwierig, weils ja "kein Server läuft", du musst am server die access-Datenbank als ODBC Quelle veröffentlichen...


----------



## Dukel (7. Jul 2005)

Per laufenden Server (Sockets, RMI, Soap,...), der auf dem Rechner mit der DB läuft. Bei ODBC kann man keinen Host angeben, geht also nur Local.
Habs mal wegen einer anderen Anwendung getestet (Freigabe mit einem Javaprogramm das auf eine ODBC Datenbank zugreift von einem anderen PC gestartet und es ging nicht).


----------

